# Knights of Badassdom: Trailer-Premiere zur Fantasy- Horrorkomödie für Gamer



## FlorianStangl (17. Juli 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Knights of Badassdom: Trailer-Premiere zur Fantasy- Horrorkomödie für Gamer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Knights of Badassdom: Trailer-Premiere zur Fantasy- Horrorkomödie für Gamer


----------



## Chemenu (17. Juli 2014)

Wie geil. Muss ich sehen!


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juli 2014)

Wird schon Mal auf die Liste der DVD-Abende aufgenommen - aber wie ist das eigentlich? hier in D sind mir "kleinere" Rollenspiel-Treffs bekannt z.B. an/in einer der zahlreichen Burgen im Rheinland. Aber gibt es in den USA wirklich auch so Riesen-Rollenspiel-Events wie es im Film den Anschein hat, die fast schon an Bürgerkriegs-Nachspiel-Events erinnern?


----------



## Desotho (17. Juli 2014)

Der Trailer ist besser als der Film btw. weckt Erwartungen die nicht erfüllt werden.
Das soll jetzt nicht heissen, dass man den Film nicht anschauen kann, ich fand ihn schon unterhaltsam.


----------



## Chemenu (17. Juli 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber gibt es in den USA wirklich auch so Riesen-Rollenspiel-Events wie es im Film den Anschein hat, die fast schon an Bürgerkriegs-Nachspiel-Events erinnern?


Sieht ganz so aus: New map may explain Lee's decisions at Gettysburg as America's bloodiest battle is remembered 150 years on | Mail Online


----------



## steel2000 (17. Juli 2014)

Von dem Film höre ich zum ersten Mal - und klingt extrem interessant  Auch von den Darstellern her. Bin echt gespannt!


----------



## Zebediah87 (17. Juli 2014)

Voll geil xD ich glaub das wäre der richtige Film für ein Gildentreff im Kino


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juli 2014)

Ist der Spiele-Sommer mau, schaut der Nerd halt Summer Glau


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. Juli 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ist der Spiele-Sommer mau, schaut der Nerd halt Summer Glau



Als sie im Trailer kurz mit Waffen zu sehen war, musste ich unweigerlich hieran denken:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spassbremse (17. Juli 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ist der Spiele-Sommer mau, schaut der Nerd halt Summer Glau


_
"Hot in here, must be summer!" _


----------



## Chemenu (17. Juli 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ist der Spiele-Sommer mau, schaut der Nerd halt Summer Glau


Bin ich der Einzige der den (Wort-)Witz nicht versteht?


----------



## Spassbremse (17. Juli 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige der den (Wort-)Witz nicht versteht?



Woran hapert es denn?


----------



## Chemenu (17. Juli 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Woran hapert es denn?


Summer Glau?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. Juli 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Summer Glau?



So heißt die Schauspielerin in dem Trailer.
Summer Glau – Wikipedia

Geliebt von allen Nerds, seit ihrer Performance als River Tam in Firefly.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juli 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Summer Glau?



Das ist eine der Hauptdarstellerinen der legendären Serie Firefly, von der es leider nur eine Staffel gab, und des auf der Serie aufbauenden Films Serenity. Sie spielt dort ein mysteriöses, verschrecktes Mädchen zwischen Authismus und Hysterie mit wenigen "normalen" Momenten, das auf dem Raumschiff, um das es in der Serie geht, Passagier ist - sie war von der Regierung für medizinische Experimente missbraucht worden und wurde von ihrem Bruder "entführt", der sie auf dem Schiff versteckt. Außerdem ist sie der weibliche "Teen"-Terminator bei der Serie Terminator S.C.C. - und nicht gerade häßlich, daher der feuchte Traum vieler "Nerds"   Und sie eben auch eine der / die Hauptdarstellerin bei dem Film, um den es hier geht.

Ich hab Firefly btw erst dieses Jahr gekauft und zum ersten Mal gesehen, nachdem ich mich vor ca 1-2 Jahren wunderte, was das denn überhaupt sein mag und warum es da so viele positive Bewertungen gibt - hatte vorher rein gar nix drüber gehört...


----------



## Chemenu (17. Juli 2014)

Den Film Serenity hab ich sogar auf DVD, aber die Schauspielerin hab ich jetzt nicht wiedererkannt. Der Name ist auch... ungewöhnlich.^^


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juli 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Den Film Serenity hab ich sogar auf DVD, aber die Schauspielerin hab ich jetzt nicht wiedererkannt. Der Name ist auch... ungewöhnlich.^^


An sich müsste man ihn grad DANN behalten ^^


Aber sicher träumen nicht nur Nrds, sondern auch "normale" Männer durchaus von einer Nacht mit ihr plus der "Botschafterin" ( nett-isch für Edelhure  ) - Mitte River (Summer Glau), rechts die "Botschafterin" Inara (Morena Baccarin)

und in den Träumen der echten Nerds wird deren PC dann "dabei" von Kaylee (die Mechanikerin der Firefly) repariert - nein: GEMODDET! 

*edit* Bild gefixt


----------



## Chemenu (17. Juli 2014)

Ungültiger Link. Fix it! ASAP!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. Juli 2014)

Er spricht von den Mädels der Serenity - von links nach rechts.
Kaywinnit Lee „Kaylee“ Frye (Jewel Staite), River Tam (Summer Glau), Inara Serra (Morena Baccarin), Zoë Washburne (Gina Torres)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chemenu (17. Juli 2014)

Ahhh... Morena Baccarin kenn ich auch aus Stargate und V - Die Besucher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muss mir doch mal wieder Serenity anschauen. Hatte das gar nicht mehr so in Erinnerung dass da so viele Häschen rumhüpfen.^^


----------



## McDrake (17. Juli 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wird schon Mal auf die Liste der DVD-Abende aufgenommen - aber wie ist das eigentlich? hier in D sind mir "kleinere" Rollenspiel-Treffs bekannt z.B. an/in einer der zahlreichen Burgen im Rheinland. Aber gibt es in den USA wirklich auch so Riesen-Rollenspiel-Events wie es im Film den Anschein hat, die fast schon an Bürgerkriegs-Nachspiel-Events erinnern?


Also meine Frau war zwei mal auf dem Drachenfest.
Und das war anscheinend auch nicht ganz klein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, hier ist sie nicht dabei 
Aber was ich da an Bildern gesehen habe... der burner.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juli 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ahhh... Morena Baccarin kenn ich auch aus Stargate und V - Die Besucher.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hab mein Bild gefixt, und Kaylee sieht auf dem Bild von Matthias sehr "Damenhaft" aus, an sich ist die eher wie die stets gutgelaunte flippige kleine Schwester eines guten Kumpels, mit der man auf ner Party dann zusammen ein paar Bier auf Ex trinkt, ne kleine Grinsekatze, und guckt fast immer so



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die Japaner freuen sich besonders über dieses Outfit in einer Folge von Firefly: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fightingfurball (18. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exar-K (18. Juli 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber sicher träumen nicht nur Nrds, sondern auch "normale" Männer durchaus von einer Nacht mit ihr plus der "Botschafterin" ( nett-isch für Edelhure  ) - Mitte River (Summer Glau), rechts die "Botschafterin" Inara (Morena Baccarin)


Vom optischen Standpunkt betrachtet bzw. der "Nerd-Anziehungskraft", finde ich Summer Glau bei Terminator aber deutlich ansprechender, als noch in Firefly.


----------



## baiR (18. Juli 2014)

Ihr redet von Firefly! Da muss ich mich als eingefleischter Browncoat anschließen. 



MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> So heißt die Schauspielerin in dem Trailer.
> Summer Glau – Wikipedia
> 
> Geliebt von allen Nerds, seit ihrer Performance als River Tam in Firefly.



Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. 



Exar-K schrieb:


> Vom optischen Standpunkt betrachtet bzw. der "Nerd-Anziehungskraft", finde ich Summer Glau bei Terminator aber deutlich ansprechender, als noch in Firefly.



In Terminator SCC war sie wirklich super. In Firefly sprach sie mich erst auch nicht so an. Da gefiel mehr Jewel Staite viel besser. Mittlerweile ist es umgekehrt. Jewel ist zwar auch eine Traumfrau aber Summer ist einfach noch ein Stück geiler. 

Zum Thema:

Der Film spricht mich nicht so an aber die Darsteller wie Peter Dinklage und Summer Glau.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. Juli 2014)

baiR schrieb:


> eingefleischter Browncoat



"We're still flying" 
"That's not much" 
"It's enough"

Browncoats 4 Life!


----------

